# "Καλημέρα". ή "Καλημέρα."



## EleniD (Apr 4, 2015)

Αυτή είναι η απορία μου τον τελευταίο καιρό. Εγώ υιοθετώ τη δεύτερη επιλογή και όταν γράφω και όταν μεταφράζω. Και σε βιβλία του εκδοτικού που συνεργάζομαι βλέπω και τις δύο γραφές. Και σε βιβλία άλλων εκδοτικών και σε περιοδικά, βλέπω και τις δύο γραφές. 

Γενικά, κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε (εντάξει, δεν το εννοώ ακριβώς έτσι, αλλά καταλαβαίνετε) ή υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος;

Την καλημέρα μου
Ελένη


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2015)

Καλημέρα, Ελένη. Δες εδώ http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9263. Αν έχεις ακόμα απορία, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις εκεί τη συζήτηση.


----------



## EleniD (Apr 4, 2015)

Καλή σου μέρα Αλεξάνδρα,

Σε ευχαριστώ για την παραπομπή. Με κάλυψε πλήρως!


----------

